# Summer Dinnertime Conversation



## toddpedlar (Jul 21, 2007)

A brief window into the Pedlar household this evening....

Whilst the girls slurped happily on their watermelon sections, dear old Dad (that's me) decided to toss out the old favorite, "Now make sure you don't swallow any seeds, girls"

Abigail replied with "We can eat the white ones, Dad!"

"Yes," Dad replied, "that's true - but not the black ones."

"Why not," asked Sarah, having not travelled down this particular old country road in her four years.

"Well, if you do, they grow inside your stomach," Dad said, grinning from ear to ear.

"Nuh-uh!" the girls shouted in unison.

"How do you think Mom came to look like she does?" Dad said, with a tentative glance over at his 7.5-month pregnant wife, who was perhaps a little less amused than Dad hoped, but, with a sporting smile, went along with the gag nevertheless.

"Oh, come on, Dad," Abby said, "you know that's a baby in there, and besides, watermelons don't grow that big!"

Needless to say, this sent all the girls into peals of laughter, while Mom sat there, feigning offense and chuckling allong with the rest... 

yes, we run a high-class establishment at our house with three smallies.  

A side note: amid all this, I should thank my wife for a fantastic dinner - a summer squash, zucchini and tomato salad, and cold roasted chicken, with the dessert that sent us into sillyville.


----------



## Herald (Jul 21, 2007)

It's amazing how our children grow up so well adjusted in spite of our attempts to buffalo them!


----------



## Herald (Jul 21, 2007)

I took Bethany out to lunch this afternoon at Friendly's. We had a great conversation that touched on so many different topics: friends, living a godly life, God's word, family, boys etc. At one point we started making funny faces at each other. Only God knows what the other patrons thought about us. I snapped this picture of Bethany with my cell phone as she was making one of her faces.







Someday, when I'm home in glory, I pray that she remembers moments like these and smiles.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 21, 2007)

Bill....does your wife has access to the internet? If so..... *DUCK!!!*


----------



## Ivan (Jul 21, 2007)

BTW, cute story, Todd. Sounds like the Schoen family.


----------



## bookslover (Jul 22, 2007)

Bill - hate to break this to ya, buddy, but _everybody_ looks like this when they're looking at you! (heh)


----------

